# Water



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

good article http://www.yukonquest.com/site/water-water-everywhere/
If you follow the rest of the vet link on the Yukon Quest website there are some other informative articlesthat are an interesting read


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Fantastic article! 
Thanks Lynn! I've been getting my dog trial ready after being a bit lazy on non training days during the cold weather. This will add a whole new dimention to his training.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

The water article was of interest to me.

My dog does not really drink in the winter. It has always been a concern of mine. Of course he is no sled dog running 100 miles a day however!

I know about the dog getting water from food (my dog is raw fed) but I did not realize about the metabolic process providing water as well.

I know snow eating snow is super inefficient. My dog likes to scoop up snow after a period of more intense activity, when he would refuse water in a bowl.

It is pretty funny actually, after a search tug reward session if we go for a re-search for another find, he "scoops" on his start out for his next find..

It becomes such a habit for him that for the first few summer searches we do, when I re-search him, he will scoop up some dirt or grass on the way out. It is pretty funny to see!

Thanks for the link


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Excellent...thank you for posting that. 

Definitely something to print off and pass out at the classroom portion of our seminar.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Fantastic article!
> Thanks Lynn! I've been getting my dog trial ready after being a bit lazy on non training days during the cold weather. This will add a whole new dimention to his training.


That is indeed a great article.

Lynn has provided me with many excellent web articles. Thank you, Lynn!


----------

